# [locale] Ecrire en UTF-8 (résolu)

## shingara

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un petit problème de locale. C'est vraiment quelque chose où je comprend pas tout.

J'ai suivi le guide de francisation indiqué sur le forum et j'ai donc mis dans mon /etc/env.d/02locales

```
LANG="fr_FR@euro"

LANGUAGE="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ALL="fr_FR@euro"
```

Voulant écrire des documents en UTF-8, je n'ai trouvé aucune option pour indiqué à Vim que je désirais mon texte en UTF-8 et non en ISO8859-15. J'ai donc décidé de changer completement les locales de ma gentoo pour tout avoir en UTF-8.

En m'inspirant de la modification faite précédement, j'ai modifié mon /etc/env.d/02locales avec :

```
LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LANGUAGE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"
```

Mais hélas rien n'y a fait. Je ne peux toujours pas créer mes fichiers en UTF-8.

Donc, auriez vous une solution ? soit dans .zhrc, soit dans un autre fichier.

PS : j'ai tenté aussi iconv, mais cela n'a pas marché.

----------

## TGL

 *shingara wrote:*   

> PS : j'ai tenté aussi iconv, mais cela n'a pas marché.

 

Tu as essayé ça ? : 

```
% iconv -f iso8859-15 -t utf8 fichier-original > fichier-recodé
```

----------

## bosozoku

Kernel sensei va pouvoir t'aider. Il ya quelque chose a mettre dans ton vimrc pour qu'il ecrive en utf8 ! (excuse moi je ne sais plus quoi ^^)

----------

## kernelsensei

dans vimrc :

```
set fileencodings=utf-8,latin1
```

EDIT: en fait il y est de base a priori ..

en fait ya 2 parametres :

encoding et fileencoding

tu peux aussi les mettre a la main avec :set

----------

## shingara

Meci TGL effectivement ca marche ta commande, j'ai du faire une erreur  :Smile: 

----------

## shingara

J'ai tenté la commande dans le vimrc et ca n'a rien changé car en effet elle est déjà présente de base :

```
if v:lang =~ "utf8$" || v:lang =~ "UTF-8$"

  set fileencodings=utf-8,latin1

endif
```

----------

## kernelsensei

comment fais tu pour verifier que vim n'ecrit pas en utf8 ?

----------

## shingara

J'ai testé l'option :

```
:set encoding=UTF-8
```

Dans un fichier que j'ai créer, J'arrive bien à créer un fichier en UTF-8, mais je me retrouve dans l'impossibilité de le lire. Tous les caractère accentuer sont écrit de façon ISO8859-15

Comment faire pour pouvoir bien les lire ?

[edit] Pour vérifier que c'est en UTF-8 ou pas, je fait 

```
file fichier
```

 et je vois le résultat soit UTF-8 soit ISO8859-15

----------

## kernelsensei

le tout, c'est pas que vim supporte l'utf8, mais aussi ton terminal !

normalement si ton terminal est en utf8, tu devrais pouvoir le lire avec vim

----------

## shingara

et donc comment faire pour que mon terminal gére l'UTF-8 ?

j'utilise Xterm

----------

## marvin rouge

il y a une doc gentoo pour l'utf8.

bon, j'ai encore quelques problèmes, mais ça marche à peu près.

----------

## kernelsensei

ben par exemple avec gnome-terminal, tu peux selectionner l'encodage, il y a aussi des terms dedies a l'unicode .... urxvt, ...

----------

## bosozoku

xterm, aterm et Eterm (je suis pas sur pour le dernier) ne supportent pas - encore - l'utf8. Utiliser urxvt pour un aterm like ou bien les gros genre konsole ou gnome-terminal.

----------

## yoyo

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> xterm, aterm et Eterm (je suis pas sur pour le dernier) ne supportent pas - encore - l'utf8. Utiliser urxvt pour un aterm like ou bien les gros genre konsole ou gnome-terminal.

 "xterm" avec le USEflag "unicode" supporte l'utf8. Il suffit de lancer "uxterm" (comme indiqué dans la doc utf8 Gentoo, dont la traduction française existe).

----------

## shingara

Merci beaucoup à vous, je vais effectivement lire la doc UTF-8 de gentoo je pense que ce sera ce qu'il y a de mieux  :Smile: 

----------

